# What are the NMRA Wireless DCC Standards?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought I knew the NMRA DCC standards pretty well, but I have now come across something totally new to me.

QSI Solutions has an article on their website comparing the QSI product using the G/Wire throttle and receiver with the Aristocraft revolution.


http://www.qsisolutions.com/news/09/gscale-sys-comparison-090409.html

Part of the comparison states: 


NMRA DCC Compatible - 
QSI: Yes, G-Wire Receivers are *compatible with all NMRA Wireless DCC Transmitters*. 

Aristo: No, Receivers are proprietary, and only work with Revolution Transmitters. 

And in the conclusion it states:
*The QSI system follows the NMRA (National Model Railroad Association) Standards, which make it universally compatible with other wireless products following the same standard. This basically means that it is compatible with many products made by other manufacturers, and can be mixed or matched with other manufacturers' products.* The Aristocraft TE System is proprietary and will only work using their components.

I have never heard of an NMRA wireless DCC standard. 

What is it, which NMRA Standards and RP's cover it and which other manufacturers (note the plural) offer compatible products?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think QSI is trying to indicate the Airwire system, but technically that statement cannot be true... 

The conclusion in bold is true, but only for wired use. 

Marketing stuff... what can I say... 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

All of which makes it more difficult for the consumer to work out what is true and what isn't. 

Maybe Stanley knows.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Mar 2011 11:57 PM 
The conclusion in bold is true, but only for wired use. 



But this is all about "*Wireless* DCC".
The last bolded statement is true in itself but is certainly totally out of context.
The first bolded statement: ....*universally compatible with other wireless products following the same standard.*
implies that there is a "DCC wireless" standard, fact is there just isn't.

As far as I can see, this is blatant false and misleading advertising.


Knut


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Simple answer... none. The NMRA standards are completely silent regarding how a throttle, command station, booster or decoder is implemented. It only defines the INTERFACE which is the signal placed on the track.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry too much about it Knut.


Greg has the perfect answerl.
*"Marketing stuff... what can I say..." *










George,
According to Stanley, the TX's send out the same codes as a command station:

*"The easy way to transmit the DCC signal directly to a locomotive is to consider the air as the track and simply transmit the half duplex DCC protocal over the air rather then over the track. 

I have scoped out the Easy DCC (and G Qire) signals and this is exactely what they are doing." 
*
So, perhaps they are DCC compliant after all and maybe that is what QSI are basing the claim on.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not worried about it......well maybe I am a little bit because people are being misled that these are DCC systems when they are not. 

And you cannot send the DCC signal directly to the locomotive, if I could do that I wouldn't even need batteries in the locomotive since I would also be providing 3 amps or 5 amps over the air to run the motor. 
Wouldn't that be great. 

What one can do is to transmit the DCC *protocol* over the air using a variety of modulation schemes. 
But until NMRA defines that modulation scheme and the transmission frequencies etc, to be used, there is no wireless DCC standard no matter what some companies claim. 

Knut


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 09 Mar 2011 03:16 PM 
SNIP
What one can do is to transmit the DCC *protocol* over the air using a variety of modulation schemes. 
But until NMRA defines that modulation scheme and the transmission frequencies etc, to be used, there is no wireless DCC standard no matter what some companies claim. 

Knut 


So why not take some remedial action if you think the claim is misleading?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 09 Mar 2011 03:24 PM 
So why not take some remedial action if you think the claim is misleading?



I would if it affected me directly or had caused me financial harm.

"Misleading Advertising" is taken very seriously in Canada;

http://www.competitionbureau.gc.ca/eic/site/cb-bc.nsf/eng/01132.html

But these are US companies, so Canadian courts have no jurisdiction there anywayand if anyone should take action it should be the NMRA.
But the NMRA wouldn't be interested in doing that so this is just going to ride...........


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 09 Mar 2011 03:53 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 09 Mar 2011 03:24 PM 
So why not take some remedial action if you think the claim is misleading?



I would if it affected me directly or had caused me financial harm.

"Misleading Advertising" is taken very seriously in Canada;

http://www.competitionbureau.gc.ca/eic/site/cb-bc.nsf/eng/01132.html

But these are US companies, so Canadian courts have no jurisdiction there anywayand if anyone should take action it should be the NMRA.
But the NMRA wouldn't be interested in doing that so this is just going to ride........... 



So why would the NMRA not be interested? After all it is they that give their imprimatur to what can be labelled as DCC compliant and what cannot.


----------

